# How to recognize a Motherboard..



## Spoongirl (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey guys.

I'm planning to buy a 1G RAM, but before I do it I need to know what's the motherboard model, which I don't have idea.

Is there a program to know what model is? or something?


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 18, 2007)

Go to www.crucial.com. Scan the system and it will tell you what you need.


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 18, 2007)

Go to start>Run and type 'dxdiag' without the 's. It'll run and should tell you system manufacturer and system model (which is your motherboard.)


----------



## Spoongirl (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks guys. +rep for you


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Feb 18, 2007)

If you are putting the ram in yourself BE CAREFUL and make sure it's clicked in properly before you switch the PC back on. I didn't do this and ended up destroying my motherboard


----------



## Spoongirl (Feb 18, 2007)

what the..? hmmm...



It says it supports DDR PC3200.. in my hand I have a 1G DDR PC3200, and I put it (exactly the way you said) but it didn't work... :s I turned it on and there was no response.. like.. a black screen and nothing else.. u_u


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 18, 2007)

hmmm...

maybe your system doesn't support 1GB sticks?


----------



## Spoongirl (Feb 18, 2007)

crucial page says it does..

maximum 1G per stick.


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 18, 2007)

Four slots or two? 1gb the only ram chip or is there others.


----------



## Spoongirl (Feb 19, 2007)

there are two slots. Each one of them supports 1Gb.

This is odd. I tested it in another PC and it worked. :S


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 19, 2007)

Are your slots colored? If they are, don't put the RAM if it's not a matched set in the same color of slots, IE if you have 2 blue slots and 2 purple slots, put 1 in a blue slot, put the other in the purple slots. Might be trying to use them as a dual channel pair, but they're probably not the same size/brand etc.


----------



## Spoongirl (Feb 19, 2007)

yes they're colored.. 2 purple.



I took out the 256 RAM, and put the 1Gb alone.. and it's the same..


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 19, 2007)

Is your computer a Dell/HP/IBM or anything like that? It might just be picky about what RAM you put in it.


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 19, 2007)

Just 1 256 chip before the upgrade?


----------



## Spoongirl (Feb 19, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Is your computer a Dell/HP/IBM or anything like that? It might just be picky about what RAM you put in it.



Its none of the above.



Digital Black said:


> Just 1 256 chip before the upgrade?



Yes, just one. Must I do something before putting the 1Gb chip? I mean, fix some stuff in the PC or something?

 (I really dont know shit about PCs, u_u(


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 19, 2007)

Can you give us the manufacturer and model number of the motherboard?


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 19, 2007)

if it's an older mobo, Bios might not recognize over a certain amout.

Reflash of the bios might be nessecary..


----------



## Spoongirl (Feb 19, 2007)

that's all I know.. u_u


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 20, 2007)

Digital Black said:


> if it's an older mobo, Bios might not recognize over a certain amout.
> 
> Reflash of the bios might be nessecary..



Well the Pcchips M955g supports up to 2048MB of RAM, so I'm not thinking this is the case. 

I'm running out of ideas of what could be wrong with it. Perhaps the RAM speed is unsupported? Beyond that, it may just be a setting in the BIOS that needs to be changed--which wouldn't surprise me. Problems like this are almost always the most simple problem.


----------



## irg7620 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes, sometimes the bios does not recognize the amount of ram you put on a motherboard. you have to manually get into the bios and change it yourself. i would put that stick of ram in the other slot to make sure it works before doing anything else. when i added ram to my system, i had to leave the original stick in its original slot and put the bigger ram stick in the other slot. if you have the 256 MB stick on hand, i would leave that in, and put the 1 GB stick in the other slot. then you'll have even more ram. but that's just my opinion. you can do whatever it is you want. but good luck.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2007)

irg7620 said:


> Yes, sometimes the bios does not recognize the amount of ram you put on a motherboard. you have to manually get into the bios and change it yourself. i would put that stick of ram in the other slot to make sure it works before doing anything else. when i added ram to my system, i had to leave the original stick in its original slot and put the bigger ram stick in the other slot. if you have the 256 MB stick on hand, i would leave that in, and put the 1 GB stick in the other slot. then you'll have even more ram. but that's just my opinion. you can do whatever it is you want. but good luck.



She tried that, but it won't boot with the 1 GB stick in, she was trying it without the 256 to see if it was trying to run them as a dual channel pair or something similar.


----------



## Spoongirl (Feb 20, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> it may just be a setting in the BIOS that needs to be changed--which wouldn't surprise me. Problems like this are almost always the most simple problem.



How can I do that? is it simple? because if it is.. I could do it.. or maybe I need a guy who knows about this stuff?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2007)

Spoongirl said:


> How can I do that? is it simple? because if it is.. I could do it.. or maybe I need a guy who knows about this stuff?



If you start messing around in the BIOS, you'll want someone who knows what they're doing. It might just be worth while to take it to a technician if you don't know anyone who does computer work.


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah at this point , to many unknown factors to accuratly say what to do. Let a professional look at it in person..


----------



## Spoongirl (Feb 20, 2007)

okay guys thanks


----------

